# My own embroidery ,



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

the clothes are white when I bought then dyed , embroidered . And stitched as well.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Hope kp friends will like these .


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Your work is gorgeous. It looks like it should be in a museum. Just beautiful.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Amazing workmanship. Really lovely&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Mirror said:


> the clothes are white when I bought then dyed , embroidered . And stitched as well.


Real Work of ART!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Exquisite work! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Incredible!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow!! This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

lil rayma said:


> Your work is gorgeous. It looks like it should be in a museum. Just beautiful.


Thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ramram0003 said:


> Incredible!


All hand embroidery , here millions beads in it , very delicate threads etc . Thank you .months or years work.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

normancha said:


> Real Work of ART!!!


Yes the cloth colour white then dyed embroidered and stitched thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

The pink with blue embroidery done by machine embroidery.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Hope you all like these.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Mirror said:


> The pink with blue embroidery done by machine embroidery.


I was just going to ask if it was hand done or by machine? Wonderful skills either way


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Your work is exquisite , well done. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> I was just going to ask if it was hand done or by machine? Wonderful skills either way


That is machine , few hours work only but the others months and years work I add Back side I mean wrong side or whatever you called in red meroon you can see how much threads etc so a lot of work and these done fired in big three meters frames . They are my own frames I had them made on order they are 45/ or 60 wide and three meters long.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! You have an amazing talent.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Rosette said:


> Beautiful! You have an amazing talent.


Thank you


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful. I cannot imagine the hours involved in making these projects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are stunning! Wow! You are extremely talented! Wow!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Beautiful. I cannot imagine the hours involved in making these projects.


Hours, days , months . I spend months . Thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Ordinary needle , very fine needles and a tool similiar very fine crochet hook type used to make chains with gold thread and twisted threads and beads . But very fine threads and chains .


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Those are amazing! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

wow Wow WOW !!!!!

&#127807;&#127801;&#127807;&#127801;&#127807;&#127801;&#127807;


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing work, well done you clever lady.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Impressive! I admire your needle work. Lovely and unique outfits.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Caxton said:


> Amazing work, well done you clever lady.


thank you .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

celticmiss said:


> Impressive! I admire your needle work. Lovely and unique outfits.


thank you , you like it.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow what beautiful work.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

rujam said:


> Wow what beautiful work.


Thanks only one can admire if they know the how precious the work is , hand work is always take ages. But the results are often v good.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

rujam said:


> Wow what beautiful work.


Thanks only one can admire if they know the how precious the work is , hand work is always take ages. But the results are often v good.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning works of art!


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Takes my breath away! How long did it take you to embroider that??


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

O H M Y G O S H !! you must be 150 years old to have had time to stitch all that it is absolutely gorgeous! Lovely work.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

yarnbomb said:


> Takes my breath away! How long did it take you to embroider that??


maroon dopatta ( shawl) take one year with shirt and the peacock colour nearly 14 months shawl and shirt the shawls are about 3 meters long and about 60 inch wide .

All embroidered with needle no machine work just use machine at the end making my shirts into shape. They Dry clean only. The clothes were white before then dyed how I want.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautifully done! You should be proud.


----------



## SuellenS (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazing and beautiful!


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

I am speechless !! Such exquisite work.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't think of any words to describe this embroidery. I have never seen anything of this quality any place. You must have amazing patience and a lot of time. How long did it take you to do this? Keep up this gorgeous work. I hope you wear it.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I am beyond impressed with the expert embroidery and the breathtaking beauty of these items! Thanks so much for sharing your photos!
May you wear them for a hundred years in good health!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful.. are they saris? xo ws


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Your embroidery is fantastic! Just gorgeous!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your work is exquisite!!! Absolutely fascinating!!!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I am beyond impressed with the expert embroidery and the breathtaking beauty of these items! Thanks so much for sharing your photos!
> May you wear them for a hundred years in good health!


Thanks the pictures not done justice but they are 100 % more nice with light gold shades and multi etc on silky cloth I used to make my shirts and crepe crinkle for the maroon dopatta shawl and for the peacock I used the same silk material for the shawl as well .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

tat'sgran said:


> Beautiful.. are they saris? xo ws


They are long shirts and very wide and long shawls with shalwar kind of our type trousers . Meroon is bnarasi I bought white died and embroidered the peacock blue is pure silk bought in white then died and embroidered on maroon only light gold beads and other stuff used but on peacock I used gold and multi colour thread and beads , this is all hand work .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mojac said:


> I can't think of any words to describe this embroidery. I have never seen anything of this quality any place. You must have amazing patience and a lot of time. How long did it take you to do this? Keep up this gorgeous work. I hope you wear it.


about a year to make one 3 meters long shawl wide 60 inches and shirt . Everything bought white plain then died and embroidered then stitched.
Shawl is 3 meter long and 60 inches wide that is white I bought and the shirts are 30 inch wide on borders . 45 long .


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Incredible. I didn't think anyone did that kind of work any more. So beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I will add more pictures / photos .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

sockyarn said:


> Incredible. I didn't think anyone did that kind of work any more. So beautiful.


Local mothers union invited few times and WI and local church etc I took my clothes and jewlerey , people were amazed .

24/22 ct gold jewlery I got nearly similar flowers on jewlery sometimes I buy jewlery first then design embroidery similar or sometimes do embroidery first and then buy jewlery matching colour and design or order they made the design how I wanted.

few times people so amazed they want to wear so on few displays I let them wear and take photos.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Where are you located, Mirror ???

Do others near you do this type of work ???

&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wonderful work.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

So beautiful. You are VERY talented.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Hope kp friends will like these .


Oh wow!! Just amazingly beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

thank you all.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Amazing, love them


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What lovely work. You are very talented. Thanks for posting all of the pictures for us.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all .


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Where/how did you learn to do this ???

&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;&#10067;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Loveliest embroidery I have ever seen - you are quite a needle artist!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Mirror said:


> Hope kp friends will like these .


In meroon first I put golden appliqué then embroidered on top . The shirt got already golden small flowers in it before embroidery very tiny flowers . I put appliqués in golden bnarasi cloth then embroidered by using thread beads and different shapes round or as making rounds or leaves , you can see in close ups but each and every bead chain hand stitched .


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow gorgeous


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> Amazing workmanship. Really lovely👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Thank you .


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow!! Your work is stunning!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

KroSha said:


> Where/how did you learn to do this ???
> 
> ❓❓❓❓❓


I learn from school . After school never much interested , mum always saying learn but I never listen after my university I moved and join few craft classes then I learn all craft , embroidery etc .

This work I done in wooden big frames made for me on order and finish one shawl and shirt in a year .

I got few different type frames to fix my cloth in them and a big room for my embroidery etc.

All hand done . Bought the material in white dyed stencilled if needed roughly and embroidered using what needed .


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Mirror said:


> I learn from school . After school never much interested , mum always saying learn but I never listen after my university I moved and join few craft classes then I learn all craft , embroidery etc .
> 
> This work I done in wooden big frames made for me on order and finish one shawl and shirt in a year .
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.

Your profile only says that you're "in hiding".

I'm not wanting to ask you for your street address or GPS location, but could you at least say what City, State or continent you're from ???

🌿🌹🌿🌹🌿🌹🌿


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing works of art. You definitely have a great deal of patients and talent.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

That is a lot of hard work---very beautifully done!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful......just can't say it enough....your work is beautiful


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

The shawls are 60 by 3 meters long the picture they not showing full will try to add more pictures.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ThAnd you


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Few more


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

These dyed and embroidered hand embroidery and stitched garments .


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Do you make these as your own clothes or do you sell them ???

&#127807;&#127801;&#127807;&#127801;&#127807;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Never sell these my own but will sell if anybody wanted all money will go to blinds .


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I should love to create work like this - wonderful!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

mac.worrall said:


> I should love to create work like this - wonderful!


Thanks .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Any ideas . I want to donate after selling these to blinds the money anywhere is good where I can try.


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful works of art!


----------

